# spitting up curled milk?!



## coobabysmom (Nov 16, 2005)

I am concerned about my ds who is 11 weeks & only breastfed. He drools a lot, seems to be experiencing more painful gasiness and now (the last 2 days) is spitting up *curled milk that smells sour* after he eats and/or just randomly throughout the day.

What's going on...? Is this normal? What should I do?

thanks mamas.


----------



## bri276 (Mar 24, 2005)

my dd very rarely spits up but when she does it looks like curdled milk, I guess? like gooey white chunks? and it smells yucky like milk vomit. is that what it is?

if it's just a little it's probably just spit up, but if it's happening a lot maybe he is vomiting, is he acting sick? how much is there? I wouldn't worry about the drool though teething can start way before you see teeth and causes drool.


----------



## coobabysmom (Nov 16, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bri276*
my dd very rarely spits up but when she does it looks like curdled milk, I guess? like gooey white chunks? and it smells yucky like milk vomit. is that what it is?

Yep, that exactly what it's like.

if it's just a little it's probably just spit up, but if it's happening a lot maybe he is vomiting, is he acting sick? how much is there? I wouldn't worry about the drool though teething can start way before you see teeth and causes drool.

It seems to be about a 1/4 teaspoon at time, a sometimes it happens a few times in the course of an hour or two... sometimes it in lots of drool and sometimes it is just sticky curdled milk.

He was a little sick earlier this week- a bit of nursing strike, tense tummy, painful gas and fussy. I took him to our chiropractor who did a gentle adjustment on him. After the appointment he had a long (3 hour) nap, then he woke, nursed well, released a ton of gas, had a major blow out...

Same day I took him to our ped., who said he was fine! This was before he started spitting up the curdled milk.

curdled...not curled (oops!)


----------



## CalBearMama (Sep 23, 2005)

If it's just a little bit of spit-up each time, it's probably normal and nothing to worry about. To paraphrase Dr. Sears, spitting up is not so much a health problem as a laundry problem. At La Leche League meetings, I have met several moms whose totally normal babies spit up after every feeding (and at other times as well) until they were about four months old.

If you have The Baby Book by Dr. Sears, it has some advice about dealing with a baby who spits up a lot. Most of the information in the book is also on his web site - www.askdrsears.com .


----------



## blissful_maia (Feb 17, 2005)

I'm no pro, but I am a mama and a midwifery student and I just wanted to say... if it's in small amounts and is not projectile vomit, it is entirely normal. Actually, if it is curdled this is a good thing, because it has undergone digestion in the stomach and your little one has absorbed nutrients.


----------



## coobabysmom (Nov 16, 2005)

thanks mamas... Dr. Sears says it's a-ok and I do hope it does mean that nutrients have been absorbed...









ds is still spitting up the curdled milk but he seems ok otherwise--not fussy or uncomfortable. I'm going to keep an eye on it and my diet.


----------



## DBZ (Aug 9, 2005)

My DD is a spitter. If she spits right after a feeding it isn't curdled. If it's been a little while it's gross. She spits more if I've been having too much dairy (I should avoid obvious dairy) and if I have tomatoes. It doesn't bother her one bit.

Kara


----------



## doitmyselfmama (Dec 31, 2005)

Is ds gulping a lot while feeding? My little one spits up when he gulps, which is pretty often, he's very enthusiastic. I've read over and over that bf babies don't need to be burped but I find when I'm attentive to when he's gulping and then take him off the breast for a gentle burp, the spitting up is almost eliminated. He also seems to be learning to slow down if he wants an uninterrupted feeding!


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

my little one spits up a lot.. i think that part of it is she gets so much milk that she is overfull and has to let some out..she also gulps and sucks in air sometimes when my milk lets down fast and heavy and i think bubbles in her belly make her spit up as well. sometimes it isnt digested but most of the time is curdled.. i agree with the saying that its a laundry problem more than anything. its SO irritating having to change her 10 times a day


----------

